# Looking for a multi-needle Emb Machine



## Littlepck (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking into buying a single head multi needle embroidery machine for my very small home based business. My budget is $5,000 or less. 
In this price range I have found a used Toyota 830 (also looking at the 850), the Janome MB4 (seems like the hoop sizes are small though) I would also consider a Brother embroidery machine if I could find one in my price range. I would love to hear anyone's opinions of these machines. 5K is a big hunk of change for my family, I certainly don't want to wind up with an overpriced paperweight.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

For that price, your best bet would be the Brother or Babylock 6 needle machines. They are small enough to put in your car and take them in for service instead of paying for a house call. We have one that has over 50 million stitches on it, they are real work horses.


----------



## purplecheese (May 22, 2011)

Do you also have software? If not, you need to allocate some of your funds for software, or find a used machine with some type of software.

I would also consider finding a used Tajima or Barudan machine.


----------



## Littlepck (Jan 28, 2012)

What software will I need? I have digitizing software, it is old but it will save in a variety of formats .dst being one of them. I would think if a machine needed software to operate, it would come with that. Am I correct in making that assumption?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Littlepck said:


> What software will I need? I have digitizing software, it is old but it will save in a variety of formats .dst being one of them. I would think if a machine needed software to operate, it would come with that. Am I correct in making that assumption?


If you are buying a used machine you need to make sure that if it requires a special software to operate that the software is included in the purchase. And, that it is functional.


----------



## viclee18 (Oct 9, 2013)

I dont recommend Brother, not sure about reliability but their corporate structure isnt favorable to consumers. They also offer high profit margins to dealers to get them to push these machines and sell them in their store.
Toyota machines have halted production a long time ago, so finding direct support is going to be a problem. I recommend a used tajima, barudan, or swf with the first two being more expensive than swf. (side note: new machines come with 2-7 years warranty if you're in it for the long haul)


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

stay away from the Toyota 830 (also looking at the 850), oil pan is directly above the mainboard. if oil spills (and it will) the machine is dead until the board is replaced.


----------



## ShopTech (Dec 3, 2013)

I third the no go on toyota, no parts, no support, no good. Brother is not the worst, parts will only get harder and more expensive if a new model comes out, unless you have it under warranty. Barudan are ok machines over all but need more maintenance over the years (more little parts). Tajima and SKF have vary similar machines. The SKF do have a 1500 stitch a min, compared to tajima 1200. Maintenance wise both are almost identical. And if bought new both come with the software but i think they all do. And to the cost you get what you pay for. if you plan on everyday application getting a commercial grade machine is a good idea.


----------



## ShopTech (Dec 3, 2013)

o just remembered the the babylock is not a bad choice either. but if you want a machine that will live out a full on assault look into ZSK. Remember one of my Tech contacts tell me about a ZSK that ran 16 hrs a day 5 days a week stitching into only shoes and boots and never missing a stitch (unless the bobbin ranout or the needle dident get changed every 5 runs) i would not even want to try that on any other machine.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a zsk sprint that we started with 10 years ago. It still runs great, we have only done regular service to it. we have added 2 other zsk multi head machines over the years. True work horse machines. If you can find a used zsk sprint in that price range it would be my choice.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a used Sprint 2 but I would not be able to sell it that cheap. 
ZSK machines hold their value so getting them at that price will be tough.
This machine is a work horse machine and runs like a top. 
It is already tuned up and ready to go out the door with all updates done to the machine including adding the wireless adapter. 
Rick


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I think it will be difficult to find a used commercial machine and software at $5k. I have never used a Brother but folks generally seem happy with them, I have had 3 MB4's and they can be had used for about $2500.

I have never had a Happy, but I think you might find one around $5k.


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

For the $5k price range, as others have posted, look into the Brother/Babylock machines. I have a Brother PR-650 that I bought new 4 years ago and it has never missed a beat.
Yes, it is slower then a true industrial machine, but for starting out it has a lot of nice features and is pretty much idiot proof. 

I just purchased a bigger machine and have the PR -650 listed for sale (see the classifieds for my listing). It comes with everything you would need to start with including software.

Good luck on your search.


----------

